# Opinions On This Pair?



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello, I was Wondering your thoughts and breeding them. If the fry will turn out favorable or not worth in spending the money towards a breeding program
The Female
































The Male


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Are cups okay to keep aggresive males inwith x1-x2 daily 100% water changes. Until I can obtain a one gallon for each


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

90L is fine for grow out.

When it comes to breeding VTs what are your goals? Are you trying to create a line? 

Personally they have exactly what I like to see in VTs. Great fin and form on both.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would personally try and avoid using a male VT with red wash. It is usually a fairly undesirable trait and difficult to get out of your line. Plus the market is saturated with average blue with red wash VT males already. 

I don't mind the female, and her colouring is nice (I am fond of grizzled type patterns). Since she's a VT and I'm assuming pet store bought, her genetics are going to be a grab bag of colours.

I would personally find a different male. It's hard to judge the female's form, but try and find something that physically makes up for the areas she lacks. I am no expert, but her dorsal looks fairly thin and anal a bit long and unbalanced. Her topline may be a touch too dippy but it's difficult to see.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I would personally try and avoid using a male VT with red wash. It is usually a fairly undesirable trait and difficult to get out of your line. Plus the market is saturated with average blue with red wash VT males already. Okay. I understand, I dont have any other males for breeding though, as I have a blind one, and one that is tailbiting
> 
> I don't mind the female, and her colouring is nice (I am fond of grizzled type patterns). Since she's a VT and I'm assuming pet store bought, her genetics are going to be a grab bag of colours.
> 
> I would personally find a different male. It's hard to judge the female's form, but try and find something that physically makes up for the areas she lacks. I am no expert, but her dorsal looks fairly thin and anal a bit long and unbalanced. Her topline may be a touch too dippy but it's difficult to see.Okay. Thanks for your concern, I will avoid breeding then for the reasons you provided, thanks anyways


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

nothing wrong with breeding them. if there was any reason other than color, to NOT breed them, Mr. V would have said something. i think it'd be interesting to breed them. you never know what kinds of colors they'll throw out.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

So, should i go along with breeding them Or should I not attempt to breed them. Usually Mr.V is very throurough qith his information so when he commented that they has very great finnage and body shape i was confident, but as soon as littlebettafish pointed out those mistakes I changed my mid about breeding so, whats everybody elses opinion. so far its 1 No, and 2 Yes


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LittleBettaFish made some good points on the dips in the head but they weren't bad enough for me to mention.

With VTs you're going to get a ton of mixes of colors. You may get two orange fish from the batch and end up creating a line of orange VTs. It depends on what you want.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I am aiming for no appellant color, yet to create a line of differential, maybe blue marbles. With the red wash, I wouldn't expect red to be a color problem


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I like a little mystery in breeding (note I have never bred) and although I have seen a lot of blue betta's with redwash I do kinda like it. If your doing it for show I don't think it's desirable but what do I know about shows? I say yes.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

VTs are not exactly show fish. If people are willing to work to make a line then maybe the IBC will draw up some standards.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh thats right! I forgot about that. kind of a shame though since some can be insanely beautiful.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I think that I will definitely breed the pair. Thanks for the help!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The male has great form. Perhaps his flaw would be the rays are rather wavy at the end. But he looks more of a spade a great specimen of VT. Color wise, the red isn't too bad and he should throw some solid blue fry.

The female could be better. But as MrV said, it's not too bad to mention. IMO you should breed them and work on your own line of VT.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your inputs, it is greatly appreciated. I guess that I will go along with breeding them. The comments on the male Betta are very surprising as he is from Walmart.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

As long as you know what to look for, pet store bettas are OK. The problem would be not knowing their genetic background including if there were any defects in their line in the last few generations. Remember to look at IBC form standards before shopping.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

indjo said:


> As long as you know what to look for, pet store bettas are OK. The problem would be not knowing their genetic background including if there were any defects in their line in the last few generations. Remember to look at IBC form standards before shopping.


100% agreed.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you! I am aware that the genetics are almost unknown and who knows, maybe there is a pretty recessive gene behind on of hem


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what he produces.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

If you breed, make sure to do a spawn log.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah, I will most likely do a spawn log. I am conditioning them right now, I don't think that this is spawn log worthy so I probably won't have a spawn log up until conditioning is over, which would be in about 2 weeks


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What size tank are you spawning them in?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

12 gallon heavily planted.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------

